# [xfce4] problemas varios (abierto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Con las últimas actualizaciones, me están apareciendo algunos problemillas en xfce4.

1- Desde hace algunas semanas, las opciones de apagar y reiniciar en xfce4 están deshabilitadas. Sólo funciona la de salir.

2- Desde la úiltima actualización de xfce4, los iconos del escritorio muestran la extensión, (por ejemplo, el icono de Firefox ya no muestra el nombre Firefox, sino Mozilla Firefox0.desktop). Además, el icono no se muestra el que le corresponde, sino uno por defecto. hay que borrar y crear el icono de nuevo para que se muestre el gráfico correspondiente (lo del nombre no se soluciona).

3- Desde hace unos días, tras ver un vídeo en, por ejemplo, youtube, aunque cierre el navegador, cualquier aplicación que tenga el fondo negro mostrará lo que había en el video. Es como si el video usara para mostrarse la superficie de superposición de la gráfica, y cualquier ventana con un área negra, ese área negra se portara como "transparente". No pasa siempre, pero cuando ocurre la única forma de arreglarlo es cerrar la sesión de xfce4 y volvera a abrirla.

¿ideas?

----------

## pcmaster

El punto 3 es cosa del Adobe Flash. hay un bug sobre el tema: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355191

Vuelvo a la versión anterior hasta que se solucione.

----------

## t4d3o

Para el punto 1 sigue esta guía https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

Un saludo.

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias, ha quedado solucionado. Así como también otro problema, que no había comentado, y es que los iconos que aparecen en el escritorio al insertar una unidad removible (pendrive, tarjeta SD, etc) no permitían montar el volumen por falta de permisos.

Sólo queda por solucionar el tema de los iconos.

----------

## pcmaster

Nuevo problema: al eliminar HAL han dejado de funcionar K3B y Kaffeine: ninguna de las dos aplicaciones detecta los dispositivos correspondientes (las unidades ópticas k3b y el tdt kaffeine).

El tdt sigue funcionado en Xine.

----------

